# Look What I Brought Back From Mexico City.........Havana Club Cuban Barrel Proof



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

That's actually my default choice for pairing with cigars...


----------



## Joeluka (Nov 21, 2009)

GREAT rum!!! If you don't mind telling me, How much did you pay for each bottle?? 

Joe


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Joeluka said:


> GREAT rum!!! If you don't mind telling me, How much did you pay for each bottle??
> 
> Joe


32 USD a piece or 410 peso.


----------



## Joeluka (Nov 21, 2009)

That is a great price for anything barrel-proof. Nice pick up!!!


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

How much was the 7 year? I just came back with a bottle of the Anejo Especiale for about $8.50 and the 7 year for about $16.80. The 7 year came with a nice glass, too! The blanco was about $7.60, which my cousin bought after having a Mojito from La Casa del Habano 2-3 doors down haha


----------



## Mixmaster15 (Jan 10, 2010)

The 7 year is an EXCELLENT sipping wine. Now I'll have to get the Barrel proof to decide :twitch::twitch:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Mixmaster15 said:


> The 7 year is an EXCELLENT sipping wine. Now I'll have to get the Barrel proof to decide :twitch::twitch:


Very different to my palate. The 7yr still has a bit of molasses in the taste whereas that is gone in the BP - replaced by spicyness. It is also a more complex and elegant drink for me and two people I know have remarked that the BP is smoother than the 7yr despite being 5% stronger.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Mmmmm.....barrel proooooooof....

I've only had the younger stuff from a friend who went to Mexico city, and that was great! I'm jealous of your barrel proof hooch! Sipping a glass of Zaya 12YO at the moment, but I'm sure that stuff would eat Zaya for breakfast.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Where is this _"Havana"_ that you speak of??? Why it sounds like a young mans paradise, with it's _fine cigars_, & it's _fancy Rum_... How might a man get to this tropical haven in which you gentleman speak so highly of?


----------

